# Double Gray Capacity



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Our 298 has (2) gray water tanks. We rarely accumulate anything in the tank that services the galley, however the tank for the shower fills up quickly. I'm thinking of trying one of these gate valves . With this, I can leave the (2) gray valves in the open position so the two tanks can "share" with one another. 
I'm quite sure this would work, but also thinking it's too easy and there's a disaster waiting.. lol

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do your grey tanks share the same dump valve? In our prior 301BQ, they did not. There was a separate valve about 1/4 of the way down for just the galley's grey tank and then behind the wheels/tires was the 2nd valve for the shower grey tank and and black tank.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do your grey tanks share the same dump valve? In our prior 301BQ, they did not. There was a separate valve about 1/4 of the way down for just the galley's grey tank and then behind the wheels/tires was the 2nd valve for the shower grey tank and and black tank.


Yes, there are (3) valves total, (2) gray, and (1) black. All relatively close to each other, port side just forward of the the axles sharing one exit. I suspect, most folks with a similar setup don't accumulate much in the galley tank. Sharing the two as I've described seems logical, I'm surprised more haven't tried it. 
The lowest drain in the trailer is the shower, so when both tanks reach capacity, that's where it would show up (as it does now).
Geez you have a lot of posts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a different idea, where I would create an overflow opening in the Shower tank. Using some PEX tubing, I wanted to connect the back tank to the front tank....all tubing running between them would be protected inside the underbelly. Planned this one winter and was ready to go.

Then I decided it just wasn't worth the hassle. We camp in very remote locations and I simply connect a garden hose to the rear grey tank (using adapter) and empty the grey water in dry locations around camp. Some say don't do this, but I see tent campers showering in their portable showers and dumping water all the time. I would NEVER do this if the grey water could get to lake/river.

..yea, I do have a few posts.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

deepvee16 said:


> Our 298 has (2) gray water tanks. We rarely accumulate anything in the tank that services the galley, however the tank for the shower fills up quickly. I'm thinking of trying one of these gate valves . With this, I can leave the (2) gray valves in the open position so the two tanks can "share" with one another.
> I'm quite sure this would work, but also thinking it's too easy and there's a disaster waiting.. lol
> 
> Dave


We do exactly what you are proposing, and seems to work fine. It has the additional advantage of being able to empty the black tank first, then shutting the new gate valve, and opening the gray water valve allowing the gray water to backflow into the black tank and help flush it out.Twist on valve


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> Our 298 has (2) gray water tanks. We rarely accumulate anything in the tank that services the galley, however the tank for the shower fills up quickly. I'm thinking of trying one of these gate valves . With this, I can leave the (2) gray valves in the open position so the two tanks can "share" with one another.
> I'm quite sure this would work, but also thinking it's too easy and there's a disaster waiting.. lol
> 
> Dave


Update:

We just spent three nights with (4) adults, all using the shower each day. Instead of attaching the "waste valve" right away, I waited until the bath grey tank indicated full. Then I installed the valve, with it in the closed position, opened both grey valves. As predicted, the two tanks shared. It works!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> Our 298 has (2) gray water tanks. We rarely accumulate anything in the tank that services the galley, however the tank for the shower fills up quickly. I'm thinking of trying one of these gate valves . With this, I can leave the (2) gray valves in the open position so the two tanks can "share" with one another.
> I'm quite sure this would work, but also thinking it's too easy and there's a disaster waiting.. lol
> 
> Dave


Update:

We just spent three nights with (4) adults, all using the shower each day. Instead of attaching the "waste valve" right away, I waited until the both grey tank indicated full. Then I installed the valve, with it in the closed position, opened both grey valves. As predicted, the two tanks shared. It works!
[/quote]

Perhaps you could post a picture for those of us that visual cue cards?? :0


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our 298 has (2) gray water tanks. We rarely accumulate anything in the tank that services the galley, however the tank for the shower fills up quickly. I'm thinking of trying one of these gate valves . With this, I can leave the (2) gray valves in the open position so the two tanks can "share" with one another.
> I'm quite sure this would work, but also thinking it's too easy and there's a disaster waiting.. lol
> 
> Dave


Update:

We just spent three nights with (4) adults, all using the shower each day. Instead of attaching the "waste valve" right away, I waited until the both grey tank indicated full. Then I installed the valve, with it in the closed position, opened both grey valves. As predicted, the two tanks shared. It works!
[/quote]

Perhaps you could post a picture for those of us that visual cue cards?? :0
[/quote]

I'll be happy to post a picture. I did make a mistake with my last post, should have read "I waited until the shower tank indicated full" (not both).


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Perhaps you could post a picture for those of us that visual cue cards?? :0

I'm having trouble attaching a photo, but here's a link to it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> Perhaps you could post a picture for those of us that visual cue cards?? :0
> 
> I'm having trouble attaching a photo, but here's a link to it.
> 
> http://www.outbacker...2_2130_2280.jpg


So you have 3 valves but only one connection to the sewer. I see how this works for you. On our prior 301BQ, I couldn't do this as I had 2 separate connections to the sewer......about 10 feet (and 2 tires) between them.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So you have 3 valves but only one connection to the sewer. I see how this works for you. On our prior 301BQ, I couldn't do this as I had 2 separate connections to the sewer......about 10 feet (and 2 tires) between them.
[/quote]

Thanks for working your magic on the picture. I wish my computer skills were better. 
Now I understand your confusion with how this was working. I'm sure glad this worked, it will undoubtedly come in handy.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My only question would be; how close to the ground is the third valve? I know Outbacks are high but is there any jeopardy of the valve being knocked off during travel or parking on uneven ground?

Just a thought!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Leedek said:


> My only question would be; how close to the ground is the third valve? I know Outbacks are high but is there any jeopardy of the valve being knocked off during travel or parking on uneven ground?
> 
> Just a thought!


My 277RL is set up pretty much like the OP's, and the valve we added is twist off so you can remove it for travel .....


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Leedek said:


> My only question would be; how close to the ground is the third valve? I know Outbacks are high but is there any jeopardy of the valve being knocked off during travel or parking on uneven ground?
> 
> Just a thought!


Oh yeah, it's off of there when it's time to hit the road. But it just twists off like the other fittings, and it doesn't take up much space in my plastic sewer fitting container.


----------

